# TouchDRO V "New" Status Update



## ycroosh (Jul 8, 2021)

Hi all,
I started work on the next version of the TouchDRO application now that all of the other major fires have been put out (or put off, in some cases). Here is the summary of the current state of development: TouchDRO V3 Status Update. I am planning to post frequent-ish status updates as new functionality is finished. My goal is to get this ready for beta testing by mid-to-late Q4.

I've made some major changes to how the UI and the core of the application work to make it more flexible and take better advantage of the graphical capabilities. Going through my notes, it looks like the UI changes address at least 3/4 of the common complaints I've received. 

Here are some screenshots:

This is the main readout screen with the sub-datum list expanded.





And here it is with the list collapsed






This is the improved "Graphical Layout View"






This area still needs a lot of work. For example, I need to add the ability to switch the projection plane, as well as a dedicated "lathe" mode.


If you have feedback or opinions (good or bad), I would love to hear them.
Regards
Yuriy


----------



## Unlogic (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks for the update Yuriy, the new user interface looks really promising!


----------



## JFL4066 (Jul 30, 2021)

Great work Yuriy! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## MikeWi (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't have one of these yet, but I remember when this project first started. It's really come a long way!


----------



## jwdanie (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi Yuriy,
I see one wish item already addressed - the ability to zero an axis on the main panel.
Is there room to add a 1/2 button on the bottom row of icons to be able to 1/2 an axis without a sub-menu?
Hit the 1/2 button then hit the axis to halve.

My main interaction is axis zero, axis 1/2 and to a somewhat lesser frequency axis set a value. 
Anything to make those easier is welcome!

Maybe an option setting to turn off the SFM warnings too?

Thanks!
Jim Daniels


----------



## Schtimpy (Aug 3, 2021)

ycroosh said:


> Hi all,
> I started work on the next version of the TouchDRO application now that all of the other major fires have been put out (or put off, in some cases). Here is the summary of the current state of development: TouchDRO V3 Status Update. I am planning to post frequent-ish status updates as new functionality is finished. My goal is to get this ready for beta testing by mid-to-late Q4.
> 
> I've made some major changes to how the UI and the core of the application work to make it more flexible and take better advantage of the graphical capabilities. Going through my notes, it looks like the UI changes address at least 3/4 of the common complaints I've received.
> ...


Hi Yuriy, I like the improvements. They look very user friendly


----------



## Schtimpy (Sep 29, 2021)

Dear Yuriy,
Just a suggestion: is it possible for the user to select which buttons are displayed to the right of the read out value in the main display?
In your example it shows 3 buttons (zero, ABS/INC, "units') next to each axis readout.
If I were able to choose which buttons were displayed I would select zero, ABS/INC, 1/2 as I only occasionally use different units on each axis.

In other words, user can configure 3x "favourite" functions to display on the main screen for each function, while the other functions remain accessible in the sub menu for each axis.

Another suggestion: I currently use 1x tablet across 2x TouchDROs one is on a mill and the other on a lathe. In the current SW you can assign a machine type and name to a "place in the preference bank" (eg A, B, C etc). Given that each of these is assigned a name, it would be nice when switching machines to select the machine name assigned rather than A, B , C etc. In my case select the "mill" or "lathe" that I have set up.

For lathe mode, it it possible to add a setting to default to radius vs diameter? like the option to start up with metric units vs inch.

I really like where you are taking the app: your improvements look great, and I cannot wait to try it out.
Regards
Steven


----------



## Unlogic (Sep 30, 2021)

Schtimpy said:


> Just a suggestion: is it possible for the user to select which buttons are displayed to the right of the read out value in the main display?
> In your example it shows 3 buttons (zero, ABS/INC, "units') next to each axis readout.
> If I were able to choose which buttons were displayed I would select zero, ABS/INC, 1/2 as I only occasionally use different units on each axis.


I agree regarding the units, as a metric person I very seldom use imperial units so that space would be better used for the 1/2 button or some other function.


----------



## ycroosh (Sep 30, 2021)

Schtimpy said:


> Dear Yuriy,
> Just a suggestion: is it possible for the user to select which buttons are displayed to the right of the read out value in the main display?
> In your example it shows 3 buttons (zero, ABS/INC, "units') next to each axis readout.
> If I were able to choose which buttons were displayed I would select zero, ABS/INC, 1/2 as I only occasionally use different units on each axis.
> ...


 Steven,
Thank you for the detailed feedback.
I think I addressed the last two items in the new app. 
I will post some screenshots for the preference banks in the next day or two.
For radius/diameter there is no setting, but the app now remembers the last selected setting until you change it.

For the first suggestion (configurable axis buttons) I will need to experiment a bit to see how much work that would be. I contemplated removing the units button from there already, since I can't really think of a good use case when a person would want to have one axis in inches and another in millimeters. I might be able to make just the last button configurable relatively easily.

Thank you
Yuriy


----------



## allischick (Oct 2, 2021)

This is great!


----------



## Gliden07 (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm a total newbie to this and was looking at your "System" to put on my Grizzly G0704. I will be following this.


----------



## fursphere (Oct 4, 2021)

I finally got my scales (2 out of 4) installed and functional over the weekend and started playing with TouchDRO.  (life just gets in the way sometimes).  First thing I found myself looking for was the ability to quickly zero each axis individually, instead of the "zero all" button.   So The new UI with zero set buttons on each axis on the main screen will be a welcome change.   Thank you!


----------



## mchasal (Oct 4, 2021)

fursphere said:


> I finally got my scales (2 out of 4) installed and functional over the weekend and started playing with TouchDRO.  (life just gets in the way sometimes).  First thing I found myself looking for was the ability to quickly zero each axis individually, instead of the "zero all" button.   So The new UI with zero set buttons on each axis on the main screen will be a welcome change.   Thank you!


You may already realize this, but if you tap the display of a specific axis, you get a pop up with some additional functions, including a per-axis zero. I do agree that having that on the main panel is a good idea as it's a pretty common function.


----------



## fursphere (Oct 4, 2021)

mchasal said:


> You may already realize this, but if you tap the display of a specific axis, you get a pop up with some additional functions, including a per-axis zero. I do agree that having that on the main panel is a good idea as it's a pretty common function.


Yup, thank you.  I found it.   I was just saying having it in the main UI interface would be a welcome feature.


----------



## Schtimpy (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi Yuriy,
Another couple of suggestions:
Often times I like to use the feed rate & chip load functions. This requires tool info to be entered: diameter & flute no in mill mode which is obvious. it also mandates that tools offset(s) are required. This then applies an offset of the radius of the tool to the x and or Y axes depending upon the offset selected. It does not let you use the "no offset" option. I find myself wanting the feed rate and chip load info , but not not wanting an offset applied. Is this possible?
Similar functionality for the lathe functionality with SFM or m/min & chip load would be nice.

In lathe mode, and with a tacho implemented, it should be possible to display feed rate ("/rev or mm/rev for turning) and screw pitch for screw cutting (ie TPI or pitch in mm).

One comment related to an earlier post in this thread regarding using metric on one axis and inch on another simultaneously. I am a metric guys naturally as is most of the world, however I use vintage machines and or make parts for old machines etc that have inch dimensions or controls (eg machine feeds etc in inches). Therefore it is quite handy to have the axes in different units. Eg I think in metric, but if I need to to turn a 1" diameter part it is "easier" to work toward a dimension of 1.000" rather than 25.40mm for that feature. It is a feature unique to Touch DRO compared to other DROs, and hence yet another reason TouchDRO is such a nice system.

Keep up the great work. I love the TouchDRO and just ordered my 3rd unit to expand onto yet another machine in my workshop.
Regards
Steven


----------



## Inferno (Dec 5, 2021)

ycroosh said:


> For the first suggestion (configurable axis buttons) I will need to experiment a bit to see how much work that would be. I contemplated removing the units button from there already, since I can't really think of a good use case when a person would want to have one axis in inches and another in millimeters. I might be able to make just the last button configurable relatively easily.
> 
> Thank you
> Yuriy


I guess I'm going to be "that guy". 
I often have metric and inch on at the same time. I do a little bit of retrofitting and I might have to mate a metric part to a "standard" part. I made one just last weekend, in fact. 

The weird thing is sometimes I'm retrofitting something that already has mixed units. The machines I have at work are VERY old and have had a lot of retrofitting.


----------



## ycroosh (Dec 5, 2021)

Well, the good news is that I made it so it can work for all sorts of guys 
 I made it so there are three button placeholders next to each axis. For each of them, you can decide what buttons to show in that spot. This is configurable per axis, so you can have completely different buttons for X, Y, Z, and Alpha. Moreover, you can decide which buttons show up when the side panel is collapsed and expanded (again, configurable per axis).
I might (still contemplating this) make it four buttons so you can have a different button in the expanded state.
This should be flexible enough...

I'm wrapping up manual pages for this functionality and will post some screenshots in a few days, so stay tuned.
Yuriy


----------



## Garryloy (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks Yuriy!


----------



## tonydi (Dec 5, 2021)

ycroosh said:


> Well, the good news is that I made it so it can work for all sorts of guys
> I made it so there are three button placeholders next to each axis. For each of them, you can decide what buttons to show in that spot. This is configurable per axis, so you can have completely different buttons for X, Y, Z, and Alpha. Moreover, you can decide which buttons show up when the side panel is collapsed and expanded (again, configurable per axis



Oh wow, that's *very *cool! To me this is one of the bigger advantages to TouchDRO over the "fixed" LCD displays, the ability to display on a tablet which allows this sort of configuration. Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## Unlogic (Dec 14, 2021)

Noticed that Yuri published some updates in his blog recently regarding the new version.









						TouchDRO V3 Status Update - December 2021
					

Blog dedicated to DIY digital readout TouchDRO and other hobby machining and engineering subjects.




					www.yuriystoys.com
				




This new version looks great, lots of useful new features!


----------



## Schtimpy (Dec 22, 2021)

Wow Yuriy, that is impressive.
Like Inferno, I also use different units on different axis quite regularly


----------



## Schtimpy (Dec 22, 2021)

Dear Yuriy,
I just had a look at your blog, and the changes look excellent. They look to be very nice improvements on what is otherwise an excellent product already.
I have one other suggestion for usability. The current version has the display values left aligned and when the readout moves from say single millimeters to tens of millimeters, and additional digit is required and therefore the display jumps left or right as the readout requires more or less digits. I think it would be more user friendly if it where the decimal point remained stationary and there was space available for the 10 and 100 units column "reserved" so that the display does not jump left/right  when additional units are required (eg 1s - 10s, 10s -100s & visa versa). I hope this makes sense.
One other suggestion, can you make an additional option for the W axis to be a regular independent linear scale also (ie not added to another axis)


----------



## ycroosh (Dec 24, 2021)

Schtimpy,
Thank you for the kind words.
I like the idea about the decimal point. I actually never thought about this... let me see how much work it will be to do this (there is some craziness I have to do with the display to resize it, so it's not completely straightforward).
For the W axis, I intentionally removed that option. I realize that there are use cases where having foud readouts would be useful, but for the DRO functionality to work in a non-confusing way, it's best to stick with a standard Cartesian coordinate system. When separate W was an option (in V2), I was getting a lot of complaints about things being confusing or not working. Basically, I'm pulling the "I know better what you want" card here 
Regards
Yuriy


----------

